# Was für eine Filteranlage benötige ich? Welches Filtermaterial?



## Misteraus (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Ich denke nach 9 Jahren kommt vom Jürgen nichts mehr oder?


----------



## meinereiner (15. Juni 2017)

Was soll da kommen?
Hast du eine Frage, frag.


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Juni 2017)

> Ich denke nach 9 Jahren kommt vom Jürgen nichts mehr oder?


Ich glaube nicht, Tim!


----------



## Misteraus (15. Juni 2017)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hast du eine Frage, frag


Ich fand das erstmal sehr gut zum reinlesen in Welt der Teich Filter. Und da man als Laie noch nicht weiß was man noch nicht weiß, wird die Frage auch nur allgemein. Deshalb ist der erste Post wie Gesagt eine sehr gute Einführung

Wir haben nämlich einen Garten Teich (geschätzt 1500l, weiß ich nicht genau muss ich Mal messen) und der läuft schon seit Jahren ohne Filter etc. Nur eine Springbrunnen Pumpe um Sauerstoff rein zu bringen.
Dementsprechend ist der Teich auch ziemlich grün.
Jetzt will ich aber gerne einen klaren Teich haben wo man die Fische auch sehen kann (so um die 17 gold Fische plus ein großer Fisch vlt ein Koi Karpfen)
Nun zur Frage, was brauche ich da für ne Filter Anlage und mit wie hohen Kosten kann ich rechnen?


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Juni 2017)

Bei dieser Größe kannst du davon ausgehen, daß sich die Fische nicht wohl fühlen.
Viel zu wenig Wasser, was dann auch noch starken Temepraturschwankungen unterworfen ist.


----------



## Misteraus (15. Juni 2017)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Was aber Fakt ist, ist das sich die __ Goldfisch Population auf diese Zahl eingependelt hat. Der __ Fischreiher hatte nämlich Mal einen Tag erwischt wo kein Netz über den Teich Gespannt war und hat sich ein paar Fische geschnappt. Die haben sich danach wieder vermehrt

EDIT: es sind ca 2000-2300l Wasser im Teich


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Juni 2017)

Leben und Überleben sind zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen.

Vielleicht sollte ein Mod diese Beiträge mal abtrennen und ein selbständiges Thema daraus machen. Danke


----------



## Misteraus (19. Juni 2017)

Weiß denn keiner Rat?


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Misteraus schrieb:


> Weiß denn keiner Rat?


Bitte erstell ein neues Thema / Beitrag in dem du deinen Teich vorstellst und auch deine Fragen stellst.
Aber eins vergiss gleich, keine großen Fisch in kleine Teiche und schon gar nicht große Schwarmfische.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2017)

Du hast also schon Fische drin?
Ein Koi geht bei der Größe garnicht! Ein Leben führt er darin nicht! Einzelgänger ist er auch nicht!

Welche Ausmaße hat der Teich eigentlich?

Da du nach einem Filter gefragt: Nimm den größten Baumarktfilter! So hast du eine Chance auf klares Wasser. Den Fischen tust du damit aber auch kein Gefallen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Welche Ausmaße hat der Teich eigentlich?





Misteraus schrieb:


> es sind ca 2000-2300l Wasser im Teich


Wenn ich danach gehe wohl so 2 - 3 Quadratmeter und ca 1m tief.
Aber alles nur Vermutung.... darum ja 


troll20 schrieb:


> Bitte erstell ein neues Thema / Beitrag in dem du deinen Teich vorstellst und auch deine Fragen stellst.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juni 2017)

Es ist doch ein eigenes Thema!

Die Vermutung nach der Teichgröße wollte ich nochmal schriftlich.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2017)

Neues Thema ja, aber noch keine richtige Teich Vorstellung 
Obwohl er um 18:03 mal hier war.
Findet er jetzt etwa dieses Thema nicht


----------



## Misteraus (19. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Obwohl er um 18:03 mal hier war.
> Findet er jetzt etwa dieses Thema nicht



Nicht das, aber mobil unterwegs gewesen und keine gute Verbindung aufbauen können. 
Der Teich ist ca 54cm tief mit einem etwa oval förmigen Querschnitt und 2,20m X 1,90m
Ich schätze zwischen 2000 und 2300 Liter Volumen. 
Der Teich ist schon um die 10 Jahre alt gehörte aber meinem Vater. Da er sich aber nicht mehr darum kümmern kann übernehme ich den Teich. 

Zu dem Equipment: ich habe bereits eine Pumpe mit 1000 Watt und 4600l/h Fördermenge von TopCraft (eine einfache gartenpumpe vom Aldi)

Aber da ich den Filter gerne selber bauen möchte habe ich mich an dieses Forum gewandt und nicht an den Baumarkt. 

Deshalb freue ich mich bereits über Tipps und Tricks eurerseits. 
Inzwischen habe ich gelernt das der Teich für die Fische zu klein ist. Aber was soll ich mit den Fischen sonst machen?


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Misteraus,
erst mal herzlich willkommen bei uns ! Auch wenn Dein Einstieg nicht gerade glücklich begonnen hat, wollen wir Dir gerne helfen. Ich will und möchte jetzt nicht über die Teichgröße und den Besatz herumhacken, und denke, dass auch die anderen ihren Standpunkt nicht erneut wiederholen müssen.
Zum Filterbau kannst Du von uns konkrete Empfehlungen bekommen (oder einfach in unseren Alben und Themen nachschauen ). So lange Du Deinen Teich nicht postest, und Vorstellungen zum Umfeld des Filters hast (mit einem 20 liter-Eimer ist's nicht getan ), kommt auch keine vernünftige Rückmeldung. Ein gleichmäßig runder Teich wird nicht einfach zu filtern sein. Hast Du denn Platz für Pflanzen (Filterteich, Bodenfilter), soll der Filter rein technisch sein, kannst Du ihn auf Teichniveau bringen? Möchtest Du einen Skimmer?
Letzten Winter hatte ich über 20 cm Eis (die nächsten Winter bleiben kalt, das kann ich garantieren - hat was mit Sonnenaktivität zu tun ). In Deinem Falle wäre da 90% des Wassers gefroren ... .


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank @RKurzhals für die bisher hilfreichste Antwort. 
Meinst du mit Posten ein Foto von dem Teich? Kann ich morgen früh hoffentlich noch machen. Was ist ein skimmer, und wofür brauchen ich den?



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hast Du denn Platz für Pflanzen


Leider nicht so gesehen hat der Teich die Form einer Wanne. Das möchte ich allerdings nach Möglichkeit ändern. Am Grund habe ich verschieden große Stein Formationen damit sich die Fische auch Mal aus dem Weg gehen können. 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> kannst Du ihn auf Teichniveau bringen?



Das wird schwierig um den Teich herum ist nicht mehr viel Platz. 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> In Deinem Falle wäre da 90% des Wassers gefroren


An einem Winter hatte ich auch eine so dicke eisschicht und hatte das schlimmste vermutet. Ich hab aber seitdem einen kleinen Springbrunnen der das Wasser, wenn auch etwas, in Bewegung hält. An der Stelle gefriert das Wasser nicht so schnell und Sauerstoff kommt rein. 

Vorstellungen zum Umfeld? Da hab ich noch kein Plan. Ich weiß ja noch nicht welche Dimensionen der Filter (plus skimmer?) Haben wird. Ist ja schließlich kein 10l Eimer


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Misteraus schrieb:


> Was ist ein skimmer


der hilft die Wasseroberfläche von Dreck (Blütenstaub/Blätter) zu befreien

https://www.qwant.com/?q=teichskimmer&t=images



Misteraus schrieb:


> ein Foto von dem Teich


das wäre echt hilfreich um Tipps geben zu können


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Ich mach morgen Mal ein Foto dann kann man ja gemeinsam überlegen ob ich ein skimmer brauche, zumal ich ja ein relativ feinmaschiges Netz drüber habe


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Misteraus,
bei deiner Teichgröße solltest du dich mal nach einem Druckfilter oder Durchlauf Filter bei Amazon oder bei deinem Baumarkt des Vertrauens umschauen.
Wichtig für die Heißen Tage sollte eine UVC installiert sein.
Bei der Große sollten 5000 Reichen.
Du solltest bei der Teichgröße alle Fische abgeben, da jeder Winter für die Fische Russisches Roulette bedeutet bei 54cm Wassertiefe.
Zudem wird der Nitrit Wert extrem hoch sein.( Fischgift )
Fische nur bei min. 100cm Teichtiefe und ausreichend Volumen.

Viele machen sich keinen Kopf und Kaufen sich einen Miniteich und möchten gerne dort Fische sehen, weil das ja zu einem Gartenteich gehört.
Aber kaum jemand schaut was diese Fische auch für Lebensräume brauchen.
Mein Tipp gib die Fische ab und erfreue dich über __ Frösche, __ Libellen, __ Molche und viele viele andere Tiere an und in deinem Teich.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Ab wann gilt denn das ich ausreichend Volumen habe?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Für einen reinen Goldfischteich sollte min 5.000l ich Persönlich würde eher von 10.000l ausgehen, denn es sind Schwarm fische und vermehren sich extrem.
Bei Kois sind 10.000l unterste Grenze für jeden weiteren nochmal min 1000l besser 3000l. ( auch min 5 Stück halten es sind auch Schwarm Fische ).
Die Fische überleben Natürlich auch bei weniger, aber wenn man so etwas macht sollte man doch versuchen es den Tieren so angenehm wie möglich zu machen.
Ich würde meine Katze auch nicht auf 60bx 100Lx 50H cm halten, überleben würde Sie das, aber Leben nicht.
Es gibt hier im Forum Bilder von Kois die in einem zu kleinem Becken gehalten wurden und dann Krumm gewachsen sind weil Sie nur im Kreis schwimmen können.
Kois können gerne 70,80,90 cm erreichen und dann sind das ganz schöne Brocken.
Goldfische können auch bis zu 40cm werden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Anbei sind die Fotos vom Teich. 
Wie kann ich den Nitrit wert senken? Und empfiehlt mir doch bitte keinen Baumarkt Filter mehr. Ich möchte gerne selber einen bauen und keinen fertigen kaufen. 

Zur Technik: ist die Pumpe die ich habe ausreichend? Und kann man den uvc Filter separat kaufen und dazwischen schalten?


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Misteraus schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Nitrit wert senken?


grüne Brühe zum Blumen gießen und dann mit Leitungswasser wieder nachfüllen.
Wenn du jede Woche 1/4 Wasser austauscht sollte das schon eine Verbesserung bringen.

Der Teichrand sollte auch mal renoviert werden, es wäre doch schade um den verschenkten Platz. 
Hier könnten echt viele Pflanzen ein Zuhause finden und so nebenbei auch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen



Misteraus schrieb:


> Zu dem Equipment: ich habe bereits eine Pumpe mit 1000 Watt und 4600l/h Fördermenge


wenn du den Strom für *lau  * bekommst spricht nix gegen die Pumpe - aber auch 24/7 laufen lassen.

die meisten normalen Teichpumpen mit 4600l/h brauchen so um die 40 Watt  - deine TopCraft ist mal zum Keller auspumpen geeignet, aber *echt nix* für den Teich 

ein guter Platz für einen Filter wäre dort wo _noch_ das Hochbeet ist 

so ein Eigenbau könnte z.B. so aussehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ufilter-mit-siebfilter-und-regentonnen.40461/

mehr findest du dort: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/eigenbau-technik.85/ einfach mal die Zeit nehmen und die Beiträge durchforsten


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich werde mir heute Abend die Sachen nochmal Genauer durchlesen.

Für den Filter haber ich mir einen anderen Standort gedacht. Wenn der nicht zu groß wird kriege ich den denke ich da unter. Ich schick Mal noch ein Foto von der linken Seite


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Für einen reinen Goldfischteich sollte min 5.000l ich Persönlich würde eher von 10.000l ausgehen, denn es sind Schwarm fische und vermehren sich extrem.
> Bei Kois sind 10.000l unterste Grenze für jeden weiteren nochmal min 1000l besser 3000l. ( auch min 5 Stück halten es sind auch Schwarm Fische ).



Danke sehr für die Informationen. Vlt werde ich in Zukunft den Teich vergrößern und da kommen mir die Art von Informationen sehr zu gute.



mitch schrieb:


> Hier könnten echt viele Pflanzen ein Zuhause finden und so nebenbei auch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen


 Irgendwelche Empfehlungen an Pflanzen?
Die Teich Folie bekommt ja auch Sonne ab und irgendwo in Forum mein ich gelesen zu haben das der auf Dauer hart und spröde wird. Kann man die auch mit Pflanzen überdecken?
Und wie können die Pflanzen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen 


mitch schrieb:


> Teichpumpen mit 4600l/h brauchen so um die 40 Watt


Hmm wo geht bei mir dann wohl die restliche Leistung von 960 Watt hin? Hast du vlt schon ein passendes Modell im Kopf?
Ich muss mir allerdings noch die Links ansehen die du gepostet hast.
 

Gedacht habe ich mir den Platz hinter dem rhodondendron stamm der ist schön versteckt und ich kann da auch noch ein paar __ Farne  oä pflanzen


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Teichpumpen findest du in vielen Shops: https://www.qwant.com/?q=Teichpumpen&t=web



Misteraus schrieb:


> Gedacht habe ich mir den Platz hinter dem rhodondendron stamm der ist schön versteckt


eine große Regentonne sollte da schon hin passen - wenn die Tonne etwas eingegraben wird hat das Vorteile: Frostschutz / besserer Wirkungsgrad für die pumpe /  der __ Rhododendron kann sich mit dem wachsen zeitlassen 


Misteraus schrieb:


> Und wie können die Pflanzen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen


die haben unten so Dinger dran die sich Wurzeln nennen, hiermit nehmen sie Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Beim Pflanzen würde ich mal bei den bekannten oder Nachbarn Fragen.
Ansonsten bestellen viele bei NG Natura Gard.
Bin bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen.
Wichtig am Tag wo die Pflanzen kommen solltest du Zeit haben, da Sie meisten nur Feucht eingewickelt sind und man sich zumindest drum Kümmern muss wenn man nicht am selben Tag Pflanzen kann.


----------



## Misteraus (20. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> die haben unten so Dinger dran die sich Wurzeln nennen, hiermit nehmen sie Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf



Ja schon klaar, aber zwischen Erde und Teich ist ja ne Folie, sollen die Wurzel ins Wasser hängen oder meinst du Wasser Pflanzen?



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> NG Natura Gard.



Danke schaue ich mir Mal an


----------



## teichinteressent (20. Juni 2017)

Diese Gartenpumpen sind nicht für den Dauereinsatz. Steht aber auch drauf und auf dem Beipackzettel.

Nur Antworten, die einem passen, sind hilfreiche Antworten!


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Misteraus schrieb:


> oder meinst du Wasser Pflanzen?



ja  genau die  sonst bringt es ja nix außer das die dann das Wasser aus den Teich ziehen

hier findest du mal was: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/sumpfpflanzen.218/



mitch schrieb:


> Der Teichrand sollte auch mal renoviert werden


damit meinte ich den Rand gleichmäßig tief machen um dann dort eine Uferzone zum pflanzen zu haben

z.B.   

  und so die Folie fest gemacht 

 

==> 

 ==> 

 ==> 

 ==> 

 ==> 









und da noch einiges zu lesen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/die-saugsperre-oder-kapillarsperre.1017/


----------



## Misteraus (21. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Diese Gartenpumpen sind nicht für den Dauereinsatz. Steht aber auch drauf und auf dem Beipackzettel.



Ja die Pumpe ist zwar Neuwertig allerdings aus eBay Kleinanzeigen anzeigen, nix mit Beipackzettel und so  

Danke nochmals an alle Antworten!


mitch schrieb:


> genau die



Achsoo hatte nie bisher Glück mit Wasserpflanzen und hab deshalb gar nicht daran gedacht 
Danke für die ausführlichen Informationen jetzt habe ich erstmal genug zu lesen!


----------

